# Blep or Mlem?



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 9, 2021)

Silly I know, but it is crucial to this fandom in a much deeper sense. Participate in this poll to help me with my research paper.

Also, post pictures of bleps and mlems to keep things relevant.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 9, 2021)

Both can coexist. Each fulfills a unique descriptive function


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 9, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Both can coexist. Each fulfills a unique descriptive function


Yes, this is very much true, but I'm more towards finding out what everyone here on the forums prefers more of the two.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 10, 2021)

Unexpected fart.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 10, 2021)

I say mlem, but then again I am a Mlem Supremacist. :V


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Apr 10, 2021)

Shockingly, I knew none of either until now! >p<

I'll just choose Mlem, cuz that sounds more like me!
Hey wait, Blep is actually slightly more familiar to pronounce...

Huh..... OwO;;;


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Apr 10, 2021)

Always blep.


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 10, 2021)

Mlem is an opportunity for kisssies.
Blep is just solo/reaction based so it's a mlem for me.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 10, 2021)

Blem


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 10, 2021)

I'm something of a blep enjoyer, myself.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Apr 10, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Mlem is an opportunity for kisssies.
> Blep is just solo/reaction based so it's a mlem for me.


Thankies for the inspiration!
Guess me feeling one harder to pronounce than the other actually had a reason, yeah?

It's Mlem then! =UwU=♡


----------



## L.Rey (Apr 10, 2021)

It really depends, both are vital to the furry community!


----------



## Glossolalia (Apr 10, 2021)

I like blep. My friend bleps sometimes when he's confused- I tell him it's because his head is full of empty and there's no room for his tongue. A blep provides important external insight into someone's brain status.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 13, 2021)

i awh-wuhwuhwuhwuh


----------



## Erix (Apr 25, 2021)

I don’t know either, but I’ll just join team Blep lol =]


----------



## Raever (Apr 25, 2021)

Blep, you peasants!


----------



## Sam Wamm (May 8, 2021)

Netanye Dakabi said:


> i awh-wuhwuhwuhwuh


aye

awh-wuhwuhwuhwuh indeed


----------

